# Module loading during install.



## sossego (Jun 21, 2010)

After having a conversation with gore, I was curious about module loading during an install.
Seems that the boot menu is very helpful.

During the initial boot process of the installation, hit the spacebar to stop the count.
Hit the number six.
At the prompt:

```
load linux
```
 if you want linux compatibility.

```
load $MODULE
```
 for any other module

```
boot
```
 to continue the booting process.

Happy hacking.


----------

